# 1 gall question



## Twintrades (Mar 10, 2012)

OK i was doing 5 things at once ( father,new puppy, wife, cook, make pee) And dumped all the 19.2 oz of pee in at once.  Lol Will the mix even ferment ? 

I wanted to make a 1 gallon trial of skeeter pee that has a different flavor. Like a package of some kinda koolaide. Without ruining a whole carboy worth if it turns out like crap.

Whats a good flavor ?


----------



## Twintrades (Mar 11, 2012)

Well its day 1 now and its allready fermenting. Bubbles everywhere and a small raft of unpopped in the center. So were going good. I wonder how much faster this will ferment than the batch i made with just a starter. Saying its only 1 gallon made with a whole 2 cups of thick slurry...

Anywho what make's a good flavor addition?


----------



## Arne (Mar 11, 2012)

Strawberry lemon, lemon lime, cherry lemon, elderberry lemon, they are all good. Pick whatever you like best and try it out. Arne.


----------



## Twintrades (Mar 12, 2012)

wow im down to 1.40 now thats a .030 drop in 2 days lol. Would it hurt to add a little more lemon to it tomorrow morning ? I was thinking about mabey 1/4 cup more to boost the pucker factor.

Or would i be better off to just wait and do that at the end after the meta and sorbate. Remember i want to flavor this with some kind of concentrate. But i dont want to loose the pucker !


----------



## Arne (Mar 13, 2012)

Twintrades said:


> wow im down to 1.40 now thats a .030 drop in 2 days lol. Would it hurt to add a little more lemon to it tomorrow morning ? I was thinking about mabey 1/4 cup more to boost the pucker factor.
> 
> Or would i be better off to just wait and do that at the end after the meta and sorbate. Remember i want to flavor this with some kind of concentrate. But i dont want to loose the pucker !



Add it now or later. Either way should work. Mite give you a little stronger flavor at the end of the ferment. Arne.


----------

